# you didn't think it was funny?



## girloncrack

Ata lo chashavti she zeh matschik?
- Do you need the "she"?
- Should there be past tense conjugation of "to be" somewhere in there?

If I am saying "do you think it is funny" would it be 
Ata choshev she'zeh matschik? (do you need the "zeh"?)


----------



## Napalm

Well...it should be :
Ata lo hashavt*a* she ze matschik ?(hashavti - means i thought)
You must use "she" it similar to "that" in the sentence: You don't think that it is funny? 

Ata hoshev she ze matschik?
Once again,"zeh" is pointing word like "it".You think *it* is funny?
You have to use it. If you forget to use some words,better forget "she" than "zeh". Without "zeh" it sounds really weird.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums, Napalm. 


Napalm said:


> You have to use it. If you forget to use some words,better forget "she" than "zeh". Without "zeh" it sounds really weird.


 Neither mistake is more acceptable than the other.  It sounds just as wrong without the "she" as without the "ze."  Both are required.

In response to the other question, no, you do not need to use the past tense.  In Hebrew, "you didn't think" takes you back to the time of the event, and at that time you would have said "it *is* funny."  It's more of a logical representation of the situation, as opposed to the not necessarily logical (yet required) tense concordance in English.


----------



## Napalm

> Neither mistake is more acceptable than the other.



"Ata hoshev she ze matschik"  often used without   "she" .I know it's wrong but it won't rise any brows,as skipping the word "ze" .


----------



## Nunty

I guess eyebrow raising depends on the social context. I don't think I've heard people omitting the "she" in cases like this:

amarti sh'hu lo ba = I said that he is not coming (or "did not come", it would be clear in context). In English it is possible to omit the "that" in some situations, but in Hebrew it is required.

You didn't think it was funny? lo hashavta sh'ze matzhik? 
- In Hebrew in the past tense, the personal pronoun can often be omitted before the verb.
- As has been pointed out, the conjunction sh' is obligatory. Otherwise, the  sentence would mean: You didn't think. That is funny.

If you are allergic to sh' as a conjunction, you could say:
ze lo hetzhik otka? That didn't amuse you? That didn't make you laugh?


----------



## girloncrack

What about a subtle variation like "Didn't you think it was funny?" (with the intonation in English implying that the speaker thinks it was)
Would that also be "Zeh lo hetschik otcha?"


----------



## Nunty

Yes, goc, that's fine. It's what I meant in the last example I gave.


----------



## pachyderm

(Just a minor comment - הֶצחיק "hetzchik" is still considered substandard, I'd use הִצחיק "hitzchik")


----------



## Nunty

pachyderm said:


> (Just a minor comment - הֶצחיק "hetzchik" is still considered substandard, I'd use הִצחיק "hitzchik")


And you would be correct to do so. I am lazy in my speech. Thanks for the correction.


----------

